# Need Advice for choosing best In the below Waterproof cameras



## Anuragreddy (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi, I have shortlisted some water proof camera models
I can spend upto 30k rupees
i want the best , Plz suggest if u have any other models(upcoming, to be released) also

_



			Sony Cyber-shot DSC-TX10
		
Click to expand...





			Panasonic Lumix DMC-TS4
		
Click to expand...





			Olympus TG-820 iHS
		
Click to expand...





			Olympus Tough TG-1 iHS
		
Click to expand...

 _




*Note:-* i have uploaded a image , and have some doubt regarding the features
Should the following be less or more
Minimum Shutter speed
normal focus range
macro focus range
number of focus points

Comparision
Side by Side Comparison: Digital Photography Review


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 9, 2012)

Reviews say Panasonic Lumix DMC-TS4 is the best. If you want to shoot underwater... you can buy a good camera and a waterproof housing. Waterproof cams aren't very popular


----------



## Anuragreddy (Oct 9, 2012)

but comparing to features the new *Olympus Tough TG-1 iHS* is better


----------



## mastervk (Oct 9, 2012)

Anuragreddy said:


> Hi, I have shortlisted some water proof camera models
> I can spend upto 30k rupees
> i want the best , Plz suggest if u have any other models(upcoming, to be released) also
> 
> ...



why waterproof camera ?unless you want to specialize in such kind of photography buy a good dslr and waterproof casing..

Minimum Shutter speed : should support as minimum as possible..like 1/12000 and so on ..will help freeze action
normal focus range :for dslr will depend on lens
macro focus range:for dslr will depend on lens
number of focus points: in general more is better


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 9, 2012)

Just coz of Multi metering mode I cant give a 100/100 to panasonic TS4 ...maybe Olympus TG820iHS is better

spot metering is very important

Minimum Shutter speed - more is better
normal focus range - less is better
macro focus range - less is better
number of focus points - more is better


----------



## nac (Oct 9, 2012)

I don't think other than AW100 any other camera is available in India.

A small correction...
Minimum Shutter speed : Longer the better; 60sec is better than 30sec


----------



## mastervk (Oct 9, 2012)

@nac

It goes both ways. 1/1000 is better than 1/100


----------



## nac (Oct 9, 2012)

mastervk said:


> @nac
> It goes both ways. 1/1000 is better than 1/100



 Since he seems to be a newbie, that was just an example...

Yours is right if we are talking about maximum shutter speed.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 9, 2012)

The Best Rugged, Waterproof Camera

says Olympus is not good for videos. I still feel getting SX240 or IXUS500 or TZ30 with waterproof casing would be a better idea... since you are spending 30k

If you only want to protect your cam from rains etc. there is Olympus MD5 mirrorless


----------



## nac (Oct 9, 2012)

^ Hi! I haven't heard about that Oly model... (or typo?) Can we have the link?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 9, 2012)

My bad. It is Olympus OM-D E-M5


----------



## nac (Oct 9, 2012)

^ It's expensive, not in his budget...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 9, 2012)

Sony DSC-TX200V Specs looks good


----------



## Anuragreddy (Oct 9, 2012)

mastervk said:


> why waterproof camera ?unless you want to specialize in such kind of photography buy a good dslr and waterproof casing..


 I generally prefer water places(swimming pool, waterfalls, beach etc) . Last time accidently water spill on my sony cybershot and it costed 3.5k for repair. And also my cell phone got repaired for similar reason. 
Thats the main reason i want to buy a waterproof camera


----------



## Anuragreddy (Oct 9, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Minimum Shutter speed - more is better
> normal focus range - less is better
> macro focus range - less is better
> number of focus points - more is better



Thank you for the info


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 10, 2012)

I found only Olympus Tough 810 on flipkart costing 15500
Olympus Tough 810 Point & Shoot: 14 Megapixels: Camera Review, Price in India, Compare: Flipkart.com
*img8.flixcart.com//image/camera/5/v/q/olympus-tg-810-point-shoot-275x275-imad56ppueygna2f.jpeg

If you are buying from US then maybe you have lot more choices


----------

